# can anyone review this dog food



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

I saw some people rating dog foods by adding and subtracting points.

here are the ingredients mentioned on the dog food brand i give to my doggie:

whole rice
poultry byproduct meal
whole corn
poultry liver
poultry meat
chicken oil
wheat meal
whole wheat
corn gluten meal
brewers yeast
canola oil
beet pulp
flavor
sodium chloride
dehydrated whole egg
mannanoligosaccharides
carrot 
spinach
beet
oat
vitaminic and mineral premix
phosphate bicalcium
potassium chloride
zinc proteinate
yucca extract
inuline
vitamin C

My dog isn't fussy about any particular brand, just wanted to know if this ingredients sound good or not.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

To be honest, your food is crap. Start reading through the posts on the dry and canned food section on this forum and you'll soon start to see what ingredients you should be looking for in a dog food.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

nash_try said:


> I saw some people rating dog foods by adding and subtracting points.
> 
> here are the ingredients mentioned on the dog food brand i give to my doggie:
> 
> ...


The first named ingredient in this food is RICE. The "meat" ingredients are then 3rd, 5th, & 6th. I'm sure you've read enough on this forum to know no one here is going to give this one a passing grade.

FWIW I'd be looking at another food.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Not good, not good at all. Do some more reading on the forum and some searches on dog food. I don't like that rice is the first ingredient and I don't like that the food contains corn. You could do much, much better.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

nash_try said:


> whole rice
> poultry byproduct meal
> whole corn
> poultry liver
> ...



Looking at the first ten ingredients, I have put the ingredients that are VERY low quality in red, and the ones that can be found in some of the better foods, but still aren't ideal in blue. the good ones i've left alone. You can kind of tell where this food stands in terms of quality. 

It is very grain heavy, and you never want to see anything but named meats or named meat meals at the top of the ingredient list. This food has rice. Some consider rice to be acceptable, some don't, but ALL would agree that it should not be at the top of the list. Byproducts are a controversial issue, some say they're bad because they're "gross" some say they're not that bad because at least it's an animal product, and consist of parts that dogs would eat in the wild. You can never guess what's actually in them, or how much of what goes into them, and for that reason, I'm not a huge fan, at all, but there are definitely worse ingredients, is why I did not put them in red. 
Wheat and corn are not only near impossible for a dog to digest, but they are some of the most common allergens for dogs and can cause problems over time. I HIGHLY suggest at least finding a food that is wheat, corn, and soy free, with more meat content than this food. 



The ONLY reason to feed a food like this is price point, I'm sure it's dirt cheap, or simply not knowing any better because of fantastic marketing. Now that you're here, the latter of the two isn't the case. Giving top notch food can break the bank, though you generally save money on vet bills, and the reality is, some people just can't do it. The good news is that you can find foods that are leaps and bounds better than it for very little out of pocket. If you have a CostCo, Kirkland food is SO cheap, and it's worlds better than this one. $22 for 40lbs. That's the cheapest decent food out there. Some others that come to mind in terms of affordability are: Canidae, healthwise, Dog lover's Gold, Chicken Soup, Taste of the Wild, Diamond naturals, and I'm sure others will chime in with more.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the CHICKEN OIL that is listed? I've never even heard of that.


----------



## nash_try (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys. I thought the food was good, my dog kinda had a liking for it. ya it was kinda cheap (40$ for 10kg) . Its made by a reputed medical co, so thought it may be good.
Will surely look for better options now.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

nash_try said:


> Ok, thanks guys. I thought the food was good, my dog kinda had a liking for it. ya it was kinda cheap (40$ for 10kg) . Its made by a reputed medical co, so thought it may be good.
> Will surely look for better options now.


*Good!!! That is a terrible dog food. This is one of the better sites on dog food.*

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid

The Dog Food Project - Identifying better products

And actually
poultry by product meal, is down right bad. Read what this site says about it and the rest of the poultry ingredients. That is why the food is so cheap, cheap ingredients.

And actually their is nothing wrong with whole rice and it is better than potatoes.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Looking at the first ten ingredients, I have put the ingredients that are VERY low quality in red, and the ones that can be found in some of the better foods, but still aren't ideal in blue. the good ones i've left alone. You can kind of tell where this food stands in terms of quality.
> 
> It is very grain heavy, and you never want to see anything but named meats or named meat meals at the top of the ingredient list. This food has rice. Some consider rice to be acceptable, some don't, but ALL would agree that it should not be at the top of the list. Byproducts are a controversial issue, some say they're bad because they're "gross" some say they're not that bad because at least it's an animal product, and consist of parts that dogs would eat in the wild. You can never guess what's actually in them, or how much of what goes into them, and for that reason, I'm not a huge fan, at all, but there are definitely worse ingredients, is why I did not put them in red.
> Wheat and corn are not only near impossible for a dog to digest, but they are some of the most common allergens for dogs and can cause problems over time. I HIGHLY suggest at least finding a food that is wheat, corn, and soy free, with more meat content than this food.
> ...


how are chicken fat,poultry meat,and pultry liver good ingridients?


nash_try said:


> Ok, thanks guys. I thought the food was good, my dog kinda had a liking for it. ya it was kinda cheap (40$ for 10kg) . Its made by a reputed medical co, so thought it may be good.
> Will surely look for better options now.


dude,40 dollars for 22 pounds is a horrible price to spend for anything other than orijen....
thats 1.82 a pound

my rating of this food would be a 2.5/6 stars


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> how are chicken fat,poultry meat,and pultry liver good ingridients?


Since when are fat, meat, and liver bad?
Would I prefer to see which bird it came off of specified? yeah. But these aren't the worst ingredients ever. 

DFC needs a spell check option. Seriously.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

yes they do,because u make many mispellings yourself


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

We could also use an 'ignore user' function.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> We could also use an 'ignore user' function.


*giggle*


:biggrin:


----------



## seaimsk (Aug 17, 2010)

Orijen is recognized by experts and pet owners as a very high-grade dry dog food. It contains no grains at all, relying instead on potatoes for carbohydrates. Experts note that potatoes are also a good source of B… vitamins and minerals. Deboned chicken, chicken meal and turkey meal are the top three ingredients. Other meats, namely lake whitefish, turkey and salmon meal can be found further down the ingredient list. In addition, 


_*** Inappropriate links removed by Moderator, RFD ***_


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

seaimsk said:


> It contains no grains at all, relying instead on potatoes for carbohydrates


Hee, hee, hee...I've gotta' laugh at this one. Dog food manufacturers include plant-based ingredients for two reasons.

1. To bind all the junk together.

2. To bulk up the food making the cost per pound cheaper.

THEN, they try to justify the inclusion of these plant-based fillers by trying to convince us that dogs need these carbohydrates, which they don't, and are clearly not good for them at all. 

Nice sales pitch though! :wink:


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Nash try: That price is a rip-off! You can get so many great holistic foods for even less (even grain-free), like Taste of the Wild, California Natural Grain-Free, Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Merrick Before Grain, and The Honest Kitchen (dehydrated raw) (according to prices in my area).


----------

